# Rivington reservoir



## Makzine (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to stop over at Rivington reservoir (53.610980 - 2.552486) last light to find that there was a gate across the entrance.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 14, 2020)

Be very careful up in that area as it`s very well known for dogging !


----------



## izwozral (Mar 14, 2020)

Makzine said:


> Went to stop over at Rivington reservoir (53.610980 - 2.552486) last light to find that there was a gate across the entrance.




I parked amongst the trees mid afternoon and stayed with no issues, mind the weather was atrocious and only a fool would be out and about.

Didn't see any dogging Mr Woo but I did see about 50 Father Christmases walking down the road and this was in October! 
No, I wasn't on drugs, nor drunk and I am as mystified as anyone why they were there. Just one of those bizarre moments in life.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for the update. 

I'll remove it from the POIs.


----------



## ParkyPam (Mar 15, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I parked amongst the trees mid afternoon and stayed with no issues, mind the weather was atrocious and only a fool would be out and about.
> 
> Didn't see any dogging Mr Woo but I did see about 50 Father Christmases walking down the road and this was in October!
> No, I wasn't on drugs, nor drunk and I am as mystified as anyone why they were there. Just one of those bizarre moments in life.


You weren’t dreaming. They do a Father Xmas sponsored walk every year. Assuming this may have been it but there are usually far more of them and carrying buckets to collect donations. Warm attire for walking though not in the rain


----------

